# Huge special: Uber foam pads and uber microfiber



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

*Many of you have asked for it so here it is a HUGE Special I mean HUGE Special on our UBER Foam Pads and Microfiber!*

If there was a time to stock up...... well its now!

Here it is -----

*20% off all Uber Buffing Pads as well as LC Wool Pads and leftover LC Foam Pads.*

Uber Yellow/ Uber Orange / Uber Green/ Uber Blue/ Uber Black 









*20% off Uber Microfiber Products as well!*

Uber No Name Towels









Uber Classics









Uber Glass









Uber All Purpose









Uber Microfiber Applicator Pads









*Start Date: Now
End Date: Nov 8, 2009*

The all important code: *UBER *


----------

